# When to add EOs and/or SF to LS?



## neeners (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm planning on trying LS (finally have all the ingredients), and going to try the CP method a la Grayce in this post http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=427145&postcount=18

Now, I've looked all over and can't seem to find an answer to the question of when do I add EOs to my LS? After gel and while the paste is still hot, or during dilution?  oh, and what rate of EO to put in?  is it 3% of the paste, or 3% of the total LS (paste plus water)?

And I purchased some red castor oil. When would I want to add that if I wanted to SF?

btw - this first batch will be for dishes, but I would like to scent it with some citrus. 

tia!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 11, 2014)

I use a different method than Grayce, but for what it's worth, I add my FO to my finished liquid soap after it's all been diluted and cooled off. Depending on the FO, I usually add anywhere from .3% to 1% as per the total weight of the amount of finished soap I'll be scenting.

 In regards to the superfat- again, I don't use the same method as Grayce- but for what it's worth, I add mine after dilution as per the weight of my finished/diluted soap.

 IrishLass


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 11, 2014)

*And I purchased some red castor oil. When would I want to add that if I wanted to SF?
*

I have not tried it for myself yet (but will soon!) but I read from Amanda Gail's blog that red turkey castor can add it 1% of diluted soap. 

My problem is I bought a gallon of red turkey castor oil from Soaper's Choice -  crazy of me!  I am not sure what else I can use in bath and body products beside in LS. If not, I just have to make tons & tons of LS!! LOL


----------



## neeners (Sep 11, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> My problem is I bought a gallon of red turkey castor oil from Soaper's Choice - crazy of me! I am not sure what else I can use in bath and body products beside in LS. If not, I just have to make tons & tons of LS!! LOL



ONE GALLON?!?!?!?! LOL. sorry I'm laughing, but it's kind of funny....b/c that's a LOT of that oil! well....maybe in a lotion or something? or just start mass producing LS!


----------



## Susie (Sep 12, 2014)

I figure my SF into the calculator(under 3% always).  I add my EO to my diluted, but still slightly warm to the touch, soap.  

I have not tried turkey red castor oil.

If you are making dish or laundry soap, you don't want any SF.


----------



## green soap (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't super fat my liquid soap.  I add essential oils when the temperature of the diluted LS is just below the flashpoint of each EO.  Sometimes I get less picky and add them together, below the lowest flashpoint temperature.


----------



## neeners (Sep 14, 2014)

one more question - is EO rates as a percentage of paste or total weight of LS (paste plus water)?


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 23, 2014)

Neeners -- It depends on the person -- I've seen it both ways. I think Susie doses on paste weight. I dose based on total diluted weight. My rule of thumb is 1% for normal fragrances and 0.5% for strong fragrances. I'd use the same dosing %'s for EOs and FOs, although I so far have always used EOs in my liquid soap.


----------



## Susie (Sep 24, 2014)

Nope, I add based on weight of oils in the recipe. I don't like really strong smells that linger too long from soap, so the only adjustment I make is that I use less of the potentially irritating EOs than the ones I know are totally safe.

My rule of thumb is 0.5 oz PPO of safe EOs, 0.3 oz or less PPO of problematic ones like cinnamon, clove, citrus, peppermint, etc.  If I blend the "safer" EOs with the irritating ones, I go to a total of no more than 0.5 oz PPO.  

I really love citrus EOs, and wish they stuck better in CP bar soaps, but they work wonderfully in liquid soaps as they tend not to fade as badly.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 24, 2014)

Wups! My bad, Susie. Thank you for setting me straight!


----------



## FGOriold (Sep 24, 2014)

..... and I am the opposite, I compute all FO and EO rates based on a % of the weight of the final diluted soap since each formula will have a different dilution amount.


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2014)

Faith- my brain hates math.  I need a firm rule to follow so I don't freak out every recipe when I need to add EOs.


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 18, 2014)

I am planning on diluting the soap down to use in a foamer.  Do I need to use something like PS80 to ensure that EO's don't separate out?


----------



## KristaY (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm in the habit of using PS80 with all my scents when adding to LS (thanks to IrishLass!). I blend equal amounts PS80 with the EO/FO and stir well, then add that to my LS. Works a charm! Also, I add the scent when ever I'm ready to. I made a gallon of LS last week then put it into an empty distilled water jug. It's sitting on my counter until I have time to add scent, bottle and label.


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 18, 2014)

I have so many questions...

Do you use it in a pump or foamer bottle?

If I am diluting to use in a foamer, what is my EO usage rate?  I've seen .5-1% of diluted soap, but assumed that is before diluting for the foamer.


----------



## neeners (Nov 20, 2014)

i didn't use PS80 (not even sure what it is) in my liquid soap when i first made it like 2 months ago, and i've seen no separation of scent.  but i did regular dilution for dish soap use, and not for foamer


----------

